# Horse Shampoo



## Barbarella Hair (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried horse shampoo on their own hair? Sounds crazy I know but I remember reading a few years ago that some celebrities use it (Jennifer Anniston and Khloe Kardashian also used it on Keeping up with the Kardashians) It's supposed to be really good for human hair too!


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 18, 2011)

Really?  Wow, I'd never heard that before... I'd be afraid to try it.  Can any ladies around here vouch for this?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2011)

This is one of them...


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is one of them...



And this seriously has worked for girls before?  Better than regular human shampoo?  I'm skeptical but very interested!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2011)

This stuff's been around for Decades.  I've not used it but the ingredients are pretty much same as any conditioning shampoo.  My mom uses it.  Her hair is thinning and she says it reduces her hair loss.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to try it


----------



## hollymackerel (Sep 28, 2011)

my boyfriend uses this, he swears by it. i looked at it when i was using his shower a few weeks ago &amp; there was an ingredient in it that kept me from using it... i forget what it was, but i'm picky about what i put into my skin and use on my hair, so it must have been something irritating. but overall, the formula looked pretty much just like any other shampoo. don't buy into the hype.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 28, 2011)

The thing is that about the mane'n'tail is that its CHEAP!  Works well and cheap.


----------



## chrisw00 (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't like it. It smells bad, hair grows but didn't make my hair thicker.


----------



## Little (Oct 14, 2011)

there is a sheep "shampoo" that makes sheep's wool grow faster and healthier - that stuff is usually oily and contains vitamin A, D and E

______________________________________________________________


----------



## drew (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, on the one hand many of my girlfriends and myself included have used the mane'n'tail product to encourage hair growth, and though my hair did grow, I don't attribute it to this product. My hair was also very dull, lackluster if you will, and sooooo dry! At the time, when I was using it and thinking that my hair growth might have something to do with the product, I recommended it to my mother and my sister. They both got _*really*_ bad rashes from it and threw it out. I haven't touched the stuff since, not to mention my hair loss drastically decreased since I stopped using it. There are other products out there that will perform much better for the same price.


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 20, 2011)

Horse hair? No.. not in my hair's life. I won't. Well I would rather use a coconut one than a shampoo for horses.. Am not either a horse!

*edited by mod*


----------



## divadoll (Oct 21, 2011)

If you look at the ingredients, there's no difference.  Some horses are worth more money that many of us will see in our life times.
 



> Originally Posted by *pandy1021* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Horse hair? No.. not in my hair's life. I won't. Well I would rather use a coconut one than a shampoo for horses.. Am not either a horse!
> 
> *edited by mod*


----------



## mandy26 (Oct 24, 2011)

Never would try it! I mean... c'monn, it's for horses!!! I'm not a horse!!!


----------

